# how old is this guy?



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Still looks a year or two to young to me. What do ya'll think?


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Old enough, lol... I will throw out a 5yo, big brisket, big belly, short legged appearance, yep I will go with 5yo. You may be right, he may be 4yo, it looks like the groceries are plentiful. I am certainly no expert...


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I was thinking 3. Any other guesses?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

No more that 4.5, really looks 3.5.

Let him walk.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

4.5


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

4.5 max check next year:cheers:


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*age*

Summer coats make a deer a little hard to judge some times.. If you look at the depth in that deers chest and his belly, taking into account the time of year I would say at least 4.5 to 5.5....


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

He looks like a 2 1/2 year old deer that just has been eating alot but im no expert. I would say older but that neck of his is pretty skinny.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought he was a fat 2.5 - 3.5 year old. Its hard to tell because hill country deer dont really get big bodies or necks. Ill get some more pics of him this weekend and see where he's at now.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

When the velvet is gone that neck will get big at a rapid rate!!! He is a nice one, make sure to post any more pics that you get once he is ready for fight camp, lol. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hill country? He looks mature. Compare him to the other(younger) deer in the pic.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

I would say 4 1/2.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to say 3.5 and that the deer right behind him is the oldest of the bunch at 4.5. He has been eatting good, but nothing else says he is older than 3.5. He is a good one and if he came by my bowstand, it would be really hard not to put an arrow in him.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I am going out 2 more times before opening day so I will get some more pics of him up here in september. thanks guys


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

texwake said:


> He looks like a 2 1/2 year old deer that just has been eating alot but im no expert. I would say older but that neck of his is pretty skinny.


I agree. How much protein and for how long? I suspect he's 2 1/2 and is eating mostly protein. Protein should be a supplement, but with this record drought, there's just no food for the deer. I can see by your feed pen your doing things right. good job.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am going to say that he is 4.5-5.5 yo. but that is just me. If I was hunting that location I would think hard about taking him this year. Your deer are in great condition considering the drought, another reason for me to say he is older.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

4.5


----------

